# 20" Schwinn Hollywood



## Pirate.Jim (Apr 24, 2009)

What does anyone know about Schwinn and the 20" Hollywood bike? I recently came across a small Hollywood with 20" wheels. I know I've seen a ton of these in the 26" size but this is the first I've seen this small. Did Schwinn make these for just a few years? I don't have any photos yet but would be glad to post some when I get some pics taken.


----------



## pedal alley (Apr 25, 2009)

*HOLLYWOOD sizes*

they built them in..16",20",24", & 26" versions.
i know this only because my cousin has a HOLLYWOOD collection in his familyroom.
all four sizes.its the only bicycles he owns.
he is a motion picture memorbilia collector.
he says he has these because they say HOLLYWOOD.


----------



## Pirate.Jim (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks. Appreciate the information. Just trying to figure out whether it makes sense to try and restore.


----------



## pedal alley (Apr 28, 2009)

lets see some pictures.


----------



## Pirate.Jim (May 1, 2009)

*Pictures....*

Here are some pics of the 20" Hollywood I came across.  Don't know if the seat and bars are original but the seat is a Schwinn seat.  Would appreciate any info about the 20" bike. I've seen tons of 26" but this is the first 20" I've run across.


----------



## pedal alley (May 1, 2009)

you didn't say it was a chic bike:eek: 
anywho, try this site,you'll get better help.
http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/


----------



## Pirate.Jim (May 1, 2009)

Don't think I've ever seen a Hollywood that wasn't a chic bike.


----------



## pedal alley (May 1, 2009)

well , like i say,
i've only seen..
the four my 
cousin had.
& one other 24",
all where boys.
i have very few 
 Schwinn bicycles.
that site is where i
find information
on theme. some
of the Scwinn guys
are lurking on the CABE.
someone help this guy ?
i will say,keep it original ,
with- T.L.C. ......
there is enuf word showing
on that gaurd, to paint in.
an English restoration,
like cycleday says


----------

